# Charles Oakley on Tim Floyd: 'The man is not an NBA coach'



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "I give Tim Floyd three months, maybe four at the most, in his new job,'' Oakley said of the New Orleans Hornets' new coach. "The man is not an NBA coach. He doesn't have a clue. He proved that trying to coach the Bulls [with a 49-190 record]. And with smart veterans like Jamal Mashburn, Baron Davis, David Wesley and P.J. Brown, you can't get by trying to massage their egos. You've got to know the game.''


Full Link


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Oakley did not like him because Floyd tried to put some discipline in to place with all the young players he had in Chicago. Oakley, being the street thug that he is, did not appreciate that. When Oakley is considered the veteran leader, you know the Bulls were in big trouble.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

I watched the Bulls a lot during the "Floyd" years. 

Floyd did look lost most of the time. He did not seem to understand the NBA game at all. He could not adjust his game plan to the players he had. He seemed to have no "teaching" skills, which was one of the big reasons he was said to be such a good coach when he was hired. During games, he could not adjust to different situations. Plus, time and time again, when the Bulls did get something going, Floyd would make a substitution and kill the effort. 

Now to be fair, he did try and teach defense. That was his one redeaming quality as a coach. However, as one of the announcers once pointed out, his defensive schemes were not really up to the NBA level.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Oakley did not like him because Floyd tried to put some discipline in to place with all the young players he had in Chicago. Oakley, being the street thug that he is, did not appreciate that. When Oakley is considered the veteran leader, you know the Bulls were in big trouble.


Actually, the boiling over point had nothing to with playing youth.

On a night when the Bulls got off to their customary bad start, Floyd tried to sub out all five players--something I've never seen before in the league. After the game, Oakley went to the press with what we all knew: Floyd was a high-school coach using high-school tactics.

Oak was relativly receptive of his role, and once stated something along the lines of, it may be better for the team to start the young players. 

It took a lot to challenge Philly for worst record. The roster was just one fastor and coaching played a significant role. Neither our roster nor our coaching staff had any buisness being in the league.

Good luck.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fergus</b>!
> He could not adjust his game plan to the players he had


He had no players. If I recall, one of our end of the bench players was at least a part time starter in Chicago - Bryce Drew. Although I would have liked a higher profile coach for Silas' replacement, Floyd cannot be condemned for that pathetic situation he was put in in Chicago. His downfall was that he was too desperate to get to the NBA that he accepted a terrible position with a terrible team. If he should bust with the Hornets, he has no excuses, as this team has talent.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

Although I agree that he is a horrible NBA coach, he really didn't have any talent in Chicago. So I'll give him a second chance, and see how he does with a pretty talented team.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> Although I agree that he is a horrible NBA coach, he really didn't have any talent in Chicago. So I'll give him a second chance, and see how he does with a pretty talented team.


I think the same thing. He might be a bad NBA coach so far but maybe he can learn from all of his Chicago mistakes.


----------



## Worlds #1 NBA Expert (Nov 3, 2003)

Isn't Charles Oakley a known racist?
Hmmm.....Tim Floyd is white.......................


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Worlds #1 NBA Expert</b>!
> Isn't Charles Oakley a known racist?


I don't think I'd go that far, "Expert"... Do you have anything in particular that you're citing when you say this? You could call him hotheaded... Or intense... Or outspoken... But I don't think I've ever heard him saying anything that shouts racism...


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

New Orleans is playing good without Mashburn, what do the fans think of the new coach? He can't be that bad...


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> New Orleans is playing good without Mashburn, what do the fans think of the new coach? He can't be that bad...


So far so good I say. I just hope the Hornets don't get in a slump before Mash comes back.


----------

